# Server Manager -> HRESULT: 0x80070422



## x3nomorph (Sep 28, 2010)

I have tunning my windows a bit, but there is a error. .picture

My service tunning is looking like this:
.1 picture
.2 picture
.3 picture

My OS is Windows Server 2008 sp1 r2 Enterprise.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

The images weren't viewable. You should embed them using the tags. But before you post it, preview it (without being logged into the website, or in another browser) to make sure that we get to see it.

Or.... tell us what the problem is in your own words.


----------



## x3nomorph (Sep 28, 2010)

I cannot add new Features to my server.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Still of no use. You can either upload them to TSF using the Go Advanced page, or hotlink them using another service like photobucket.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

The error code is:
ERROR_SERVICE_DISABLED

So, if you set the box back to "untweaked", does it work?


----------

